# platys keep dying, why?



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

My platys keep dying one bye one, why? i have the right temp, i added the right amount of salt and everything else. Im out of ideas


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Is your tank cycled? how long have you had it? You should get a water test kit and post the results here. You should have 0 ammonia an d0 nitrites if it's cycled properly.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt201985 said:


> My platys keep dying one bye one, why? i have the right temp, i added the right amount of salt and everything else. Im out of ideas


Even though a beginers fish, platies are very prone to bacterial infections and can catch diseases very easily, and this risk is increased if the tank's not cycled. Keep us informed with your water parameters.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep theyre all covered by Alin. plus stress.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

micstarz said:


> yep theyre all covered by Alin. plus stress.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but micstarz... i just love your signature. It's pretty funny. :lol: 

Matt, any update on the water testing parameters?


----------

